# I have four Ebay auctions going now.



## user 12009 (May 2, 2011)

Three are for gold refining and the last are hard drive magnets if anyone is interested.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130515701551&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130515701595&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130515701597&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130515701587&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

and one more you might be interested in.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130515180933&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Do you think my buy it now price is OK? or should I adjust it?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 2, 2011)

The CPU's might be over priced.


----------



## Claudie (May 2, 2011)

Looks like some good deals. Good luck with them. The motherboards may sell better if you show a picture of the actual boards rather than a stock photo.

Claude


----------



## Militoy (May 2, 2011)

I didn't think your prices were too inflated - considering what some eBay auctions are going for now. In your CPU auction though, I wasn't able to pick out the one you think might be a Pentium Pro. Can you direct me to it by position?


----------



## user 12009 (May 3, 2011)

Militoy said:


> In your CPU auction though, I wasn't able to pick out the one you think might be a Pentium Pro. Can you direct me to it by position?


Let me know if I am wrong and I will re-word the auction. 

The big rectangular one was inside a plastic case. I had to crack the case to get the board out. If I remember correctly it had "pentium pro" on the case.


----------



## user 12009 (May 3, 2011)

Claudie said:


> The motherboards may sell better if you show a picture of the actual boards rather than a stock photo.


I agree, but every few months I sell a load of boards. I pack the box real tight (like a puzzle) as I find the boards. I don't wasnt to pour out all the boards, take their pics and then TRY to repack all in the same box. They never fit :mrgreen:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 3, 2011)

cyberdan said:


> Militoy said:
> 
> 
> > In your CPU auction though, I wasn't able to pick out the one you think might be a Pentium Pro. Can you direct me to it by position?
> ...



You have an Intel pentium top center left but no pentium pro in the batch.


----------



## user 12009 (May 3, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> You have an Intel pentium top center left but no pentium pro in the batch.


Thanks I will change my auction.


----------



## Militoy (May 3, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> cyberdan said:
> 
> 
> > Militoy said:
> ...



I would have to agree none looked like a Pentium Pro to me either. I kind of keep my eye out for them, since they're so loaded with Au.


----------

